# Stump Log Gone Middle Ten Mile



## jconnsurf (Mar 7, 2010)

jconnsurf and no roll removed the stump log just after the put-in on middle ten mile tonight. it was easily removed with a cable and chain, and the use of a chainsaw to cut it in half. the logs were towed 35-40 feet away from the creek bed. maybe the log was a bit of what made the run a challenge, knowing that it was in the main channel just around the bend, but i felt it had to go. on june 30th, i misjudged my line, and went under the log, so i guess this was personal. seems like it can only make it safer next season, and perhaps nobody will put the scare of death into their fellow boaters like i did. will look for other tree removal projects before the snow fliees in the high country. happy skiing, and let's hope for another big water year next season.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Nothing wrong with removing wood. Well done.


----------



## LanceDog (Aug 24, 2009)

Just dont go move any rocks around ten mile is fine the way it is.


----------

